# How good/bad is the Insta #221 Heat Press?



## joah (Mar 16, 2007)

Has anyone any experience with this brand/model heatpress:

Insta #221

I'm interested in how good or bad this thing is 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the insta brand is a good choice. Good luck. ........ JB


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I have one, but I haven't used it much yet. Here's what I can tell you:

It's a swing-away, so you'll need some extra room for it. I'd say you need about 2 square feet of space to operate it comfortably.

It weighs a ton. Seriously, it is too heavy for one person to move. It is a very sturdy and well made piece of equipment.. just not very portable!


----------



## joah (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Jasonda, do you know what the maximum pressure of this machine is? I think you can find this in the manual. I've tried to get the manual from the Insta website, but you need a password to get to it. Probably need a customer account, I've applied for one but haven't heard from them yet.

I'd like to know the maximum pressure, and the temperature range, for this will be an indication of the class of this machine.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

joah said:


> Thanks Jasonda, do you know what the maximum pressure of this machine is? I think you can find this in the manual. I've tried to get the manual from the Insta website, but you need a password to get to it. Probably need a customer account, I've applied for one but haven't heard from them yet.


I got a manual just by using their "Contact Us" form and asking for one. They emailed me after a few days.



joah said:


> I'd like to know the maximum pressure, and the temperature range, for this will be an indication of the class of this machine.


My manual doesn't indicate the maximum pressure. However, the pressure is adjustable, and the maximum pressure level is quite heavy.

The temperature range is 200F to 450F.


----------



## joah (Mar 16, 2007)

Hm ok. I'm very new to all this, and now I'm a bit confused . I thought the transferpapers came with specific instructions on how much pressure to apply. Is this indicated in pounds/inch² or in "light/medium/heavy". Because in case of the latter, I suppose this would differ a great deal from one press to the other. 

Come to think of it, aren't heatpresses in general equipped with a pressure sensor? If not, how can the pressure be controlled accurately?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

joah said:


> Hm ok. I'm very new to all this, and now I'm a bit confused . I thought the transferpapers came with specific instructions on how much pressure to apply. Is this indicated in pounds/inch² or in "light/medium/heavy". Because in case of the latter, I suppose this would differ a great deal from one press to the other.


Transfers do come with instructions on how much pressure to apply, and it is the "light/medium/heavy" variety.



joah said:


> Come to think of it, aren't heatpresses in general equipped with a pressure sensor? If not, how can the pressure be controlled accurately?


Not usually.

You should find this thread helpful:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9478.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

joah said:


> If not, how can the pressure be controlled accurately?


The short answer is it can't. It's one of the more subjective parts of the process (just about every industry has them), that you'll eventually have an intuitive understanding of.


----------



## bynarte (Oct 29, 2007)

I have come across a used Insta 221 for $1,100.00. It is suppposedly in mint condition. Given that I live in Hawaii and shipping any press here will be very expensive is this still a good price for this press?


----------



## whiteowlonfire (Dec 31, 2008)

I have used the 221 alot and it is a very reliable model. As stated it is very heavy (which is a good thing) and designed very well. I am able to carry it around and I am 165 lbs 6'0''.It has a very large press area and the controls are easy. I have a video of me using the press and displaying all of its functions. email: [email protected] to see it. I am selling this unit btw so if anyone is interested email me.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

It's a great heavy duty press that will last and last!

Bryant


----------

